# Cinquain



## ned (Jun 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Darren White (Jun 24, 2017)

This is so clever with the enjambment 
Also clever to warn it's not a proper Cinquain.
Love the rock and roll
in all its implications


----------



## Nellie (Jun 24, 2017)

> ned said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 25, 2017)

It's five lines; why isn't it a proper cinquain? Thanks for sharing.  Proper or not, it's nice. --  Wesley C


----------



## RHPeat (Jun 25, 2017)

Cinquain information. 

A cinquain is any five line stanza form, it can also be called a quintet or quintain. But Ms. Crapsey invented a *poem form* called a "*Cinquain*" which she said was the American equivalent to a Japanese Haiku. A tanka is also a cinquain; it is made of 5 lines. A limerick is a cinquain, it too is made up of five lines. Sapphic Stanzas also use 5 lines. Other names for 5 lines stanza and forms:  

A 5-line stanza of any kind can be called a quintain, a quintet, or a cinquain. However, the word cinquain is also used both for a particular verse form of French origin, and for a particular syllable-counting form (of no great merit or interest, as far as I can see).  It is therefore best to stick with quintain as the general word for any 5-line stanza.  

  The best-known form of quintain in the English-speaking world is a particular heterometric form (i.e. not all the lines are the same length) called the limerick. A sequence of limericks would constitute a perfectly well-formed ode, but might lack gravitas. The tanka is a species of quintain


A three *line stanza* is *called* a tercet. A four *line stanza* is a quatrain, and a *five line stanza* is a quintet or cinquain.(depending on how far back in history you care to go.) Two other common lengths are a sestet, six *lines*; and an octave or octet, eight *lines*. A *seven line stanza* is a septet. For instance, you might break a fourteen *line* poem (sonnet) into three quatrains and a couplet, or into an octave or and a sestet. An even number of lines tends to stick around because most rhyme schemes are based on even number for most words are only rhymed one time in a scheme. (ababa) can still be found however. Mostly in older poetry and some modern free verse rhyme schemes. 



*Crapsey's CINQUAIN*

 The cinquain has a total of 22 syllables, in 5 lines of 2, 4, 6, 8,  2, syllables. The last line can often be used to give a twist to the  poem. Although it probably originated in medieval times, the precise  cinquain was devised by the American poet Adelaide Crapsey (1878-1914)  for her volume of Verse. *NOVEMBER NIGHT*

 Listen...
With faint dry sound
Like steps of passing ghosts,
The leaves, frost-crisp’d, break from the trees
And fall.


 Adelaide Crapsey

It too has the ability to capture a sudden moment like a haiku. 

a poet friend
RH Peat
​


----------



## sas (Jun 26, 2017)

Ned,  Forget it's label. This poem is unforgettable. Excellent. I missed it wherever it was posted before, so glad you brought it here.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 26, 2017)

Space Cadet said:


> It's five lines; why isn't it a proper cinquain? Proper or not,



'cause Ned says, and to me, that is forgettable.


----------



## ned (Jun 26, 2017)

thank you all for commenting.



sas said:


> Ned,  Forget it's label.


I wish I could Sas - I added the disclaimer to deflect dry debate deliberating on definition.
what can you do? - thanks for the thumbs up.

and thank you RH (Royal Highness?) for your exhaustive cinquain information.
crapsey? - her poem wasn't that bad RH.

I have to credit Astroannie for providing the opening line and, I guess, the inspiration for what followed.

cheers.....Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 26, 2017)

Clevvver.... Loved the message and the way it was worded, I loved it SO much that I wish for more...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 26, 2017)

Worth reading a few times to let it sink in and mold my thoughts.

Well played. : D


----------

